# Mobile apps for SAS forums!



## Drew

UPDATE
For updated information about our mobile app, please see our Social Anxiety Support Mobile App page.

Download links have been removed due to problems with the mobile apps. Again, please visit the link above.

---

*iPhone*
Free *SAS Mobile* app that's a dedicated app just for the Social Anxiety Support forums.

*Android*
Free *SAS Mobile* app that's a dedicated app just for the Social Anxiety Support forums.

*BlackBerry*
Free *Tapatalk* app allows you to connect to the Social Anxiety Support forums through the Tapatalk network of forums.

*Windows 7 Phone*
Free *Board Express* app that allows you to connect to the Social Anxiety Support forums through the Tapatalk network of forums.

Post any feedback or questions you have!

Thanks,
Drew


----------



## RockIt

I'm interested in hearing a breakdown of the permissions for the Android app. How were these determined? I think the concept of the app is great, just wondering about privacy.


----------



## Drew

These are pretty normal requests:
android.permission.CAMERA
android.permission.INTERNET
android.permission.WRITE_EXTERNAL_STORAGE
android.permission.READ_PHONE_STATE
android.permission.ACCESS_COARSE_LOCATION
android.permission.ACCESS_FINE_LOCATION

Can I assume you are concerned about the two location ones? Those are for mobile advertising that help support running the forum and covering costs.


----------



## RockIt

Well, I am all about supporting the forum and its costs: http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...-ads-in-posts-be-moved-125387/#post1058992666

Guess I was more concerned about the ACCESS_FINE_LOCATION, but I have never investigated ad providers for android yet, and they might all require it to target. Guess my social anxiety applies a bit here.

Anyway, they are sure to be great tools and hopefully everyone here can take advantage of them.


----------



## Drew

RockIt said:


> Well, I am all about supporting the forum and its costs: http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...-ads-in-posts-be-moved-125387/#post1058992666
> 
> Guess I was more concerned about the ACCESS_FINE_LOCATION, but I have never investigated ad providers for android yet, and they might all require it to target. Guess my social anxiety applies a bit here.
> 
> Anyway, they are sure to be great tools and hopefully everyone here can take advantage of them.


Yeah, you bring up a good point. I'm not sure why they want your location that accurately. The ads are provided by Google, if that helps (or hurts).


----------



## dontcare

Posting via bb tapatalk, which is a confusing app, but I'll get the hang of it


----------



## Drew

dontcare said:


> Posting via bb tapatalk, which is a confusing app, but I'll get the hang of it


I haven't tried it, but it's currently in beta, so hopefully they will improve it!


----------



## Oscar7

iPhone app is the one I want.


----------



## Drew

Oscar7 said:


> iPhone app is the one I want.


Apple is being a pain about getting our iOS account and app approved. It will be available as soon as they do!


----------



## Drew

The iPhone app is now available. Try it out and let us know what you think!
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/sasmobileapp/


----------



## Ventura

It works well <3 . I love it! Thank you Drew! ( Testing from app)


----------



## Ventura

bummer it does not quote though ..... Also for the vm you can leave one on your page - but not anyone elses pages..Also you can't view pictures from albums on here (but you can upload them from the iphone).










^They look fine when signing in the laptop ... so no biggy ... just weird .

But I can't stress how much I love this app


----------



## Oscar7

I'm writing this from the iPhone app, too. It flows fairly well, but NES already mentioned the bigger flaws. Can't see pics or leave visitor messages.


And it seems signatures don't show up when posting through the app.


----------



## Drew

It definitely has some bugs. You can't see album photos, blog comments, visitor messages, etc.

If you click on a post while viewing a thread, you'll notice it loads just that post. When it does that, it'll load any smilies, photos, etc. and you'll be able to quote the post. Not very obvious that you can do this. I figured it out by mistake.


----------



## lanzman

I see the apple app is now available. Just downloaded. Looks nice.


----------



## beansly

I hope the webOS app will be free soon, because that's the only way I would use it. :/ I is a cheap emeffer.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

I have the app on my iphone. Pretty sweet!


----------



## anthrotex

I love the app for iPhone, and use it often because I'm rarely on the computer. It's how I found the site, actually. I had a couple issues that I think may make my experience better, though:

I don't know if I just can't figure out my phone settings, but I can't get the app to send me push notifications or display badges. Right now I use email to notify me if I have a notification. 

When I'm in the app and have gotten to a thread through a PM telling me someone quoted me, my replies don't work. I have to back out of the thread, out of the PM, and do a search for the thread myself if I want to reply. The app allows me to get into the reply screen and type, but when I press "submit" absolutely nothing happens. 

Great app all in all, good job!


----------



## anthrotex

Oh. Also, I don't get in-app notifications unless I close the app completely and log back in. I get an email telling me I have a PM or something and have to close out the app and go back in to see it. it won't ever do it within the app, not will I see new PMs until I've closed it.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

Im using the android app, Cant see pictures and sometimes it doesn't refresh so I cant see the newest updated blogs or forums until a while. Also when people quote me when I comment their blogs I cant see their response just the quote, I have to go on the mobile website and click their blog again just to see what they said.
I <3 this app though overall  Good job, I use it all the time.


----------



## Drew

RawrJessiRawr said:


> Im using the android app, Cant see pictures and sometimes it doesn't refresh so I cant see the newest updated blogs or forums until a while. Also when people quote me when I comment their blogs I cant see their response just the quote, I have to go on the mobile website and click their blog again just to see what they said.
> I <3 this app though overall  Good job, I use it all the time.


Thanks for your feedback and kind words 

We are transitioning over to a new feedback system.

Would you be willing to share these issues over here:
http://feedback.socialanxietysupport.com/forums/141454-problem-issue-or-bug

If not, no worries, I can copy it over it myself, but I'd rather it come from you! 

Thanks,
Drew


----------



## JGreenwood

No APP for WebOS? I hate having a piece of crap phone!


----------



## Drew

JGreenwood said:


> No APP for WebOS? I hate having a piece of crap phone!


There was one made by a third party for $2.99, but the company stopped supporting it


----------

